# Job for a fresh grad



## joeljoash (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi 
My name is John Eapen a grad in MIS (B&C). I have also a CPC-A but not able to get a job as I dont have any experience. I live in Sterling Heights, MI 48314. If anybody could help me get a job, I would be thankful. I am attaching my resume.
Thanks
John Eapen


----------



## crittersitter (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, John.  I used to teach Career Achievement and from looking at your resume I'd say you need a complete make over.  Can you get it done professionally?  You need to go to one or two pages tops.  Your objective needs to be medical billing and coding related.  You need to move your education up to the beginning of your resume and add bullets listing all of the skills you learned in school, like ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS, claims resolution, medical terminology, etc.  Also, adjust your resume and cover letter to fit every job you apply for.  They must see the skills they are looking for in their posting in your resume and or cover letter or they will not be calling you.

Best wishes.....


----------

